# help ! back up data in safe mode !



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello. I run Vista HP on my Toshiba Satellite laptop and I urgently need to back up my data ( approx 90Gb) while in safe mode. Is it possible to do that and in what way exactly ? Looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Could you tell us where you want to backup your data???
Do you want to backup data on external HDD or you have two partitions [for example C: and D:]???

In Safe Mode backing up data is exactly the same as when you copy normally.
Just Copy --- Paste and that is it.
I would suggest to backup small amounts of data, for example 9 x 10GB or similar size or if you use software like Total Commander, you can backup all of data in one action.

Keep us posted.


----------



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks, vladimirb. The data i want to copy to a 500Gb S2 Samsung portable hard disk. I already tried the traditional copy&paste method but some files just would not copy, halfway through the process. True, I had the option <Skip> but but they were too many and I gave up. What I had in mind was whether I could avail myself of some < Back up> command, like the one in < Back up and Restore>, which isn't functional in safe mode.


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

You can try using a 3rd-party back-up program like Cobian Backup. (The link goes to a guide on using Cobian on another tech support forum that I am a member of; here's the author's page.)


----------



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I'd better create a disk image of C rather than do backup. But many of the programmes ' features are not accessible in Safe Mode. How shall go about it ?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

These files that you cannot copy, are they compressed or encrypted???
Or files are corupted or bad.
What extensions are these files that you want to backup???
Can you open them???

How old is your current HDD on which you have data???
Maybe it has bad sectors and you cannot copy files due faulty HDD.

Keep us posted.


----------



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, Vladimirb, there's definitely something wrong with my hdd. 3 weeks ago I tried a system restore and a message said the restore could not be completed due to disk failure. I scanned the hdd and it came out that there were many bad sectors in it.However, I didn't think it was that bad , as long as it didn't give me any trouble other than failure to complete System Restore. For the past 2 weeks, however, I have been experiencing this : black screen with only Recycle Bin icon on one hand, and failure to start in Normal Mode on the other. I can only boot in safe mode but i'm afraid there's little I can do while in safe Mode : I can not copy drive C, nor can I make an image of it. I do have a recovery disc and an advanced option < Toshiba hdd Recovery>, which is pretty much the same : restoring the OS to its factory settings. Now, is it too late to attempt a disk image ?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think that will help.
If data is on bad sectors, it is hard to save them.
It is possible but not you nor me can do much about that.
You can take HDD to skillful people specialized only for that. They work in clean labs but they cost too much. If your data is critical to save, than do it.
Otherwise, if data is music or movies, you can always download again or get from friends.

Transfer as much data as you can as soon as possible.


----------



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

Is it possible that my problems are due to a virus infection ? Will a reinstall clear this problem ?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You said you have scanned your HDD and it appears to have bad sectors.
Bad sectors are hardware problems, while viruses are software problems.
If you have bad sectors, new install will not sort things out, you probably will not be able to install OS because if Setup copies files on bad sectors, 
you will get BSODs and stuff.

The best way is to backup data as soon as possible to the external HDD.
You are not able to backup all data due to bad sectors issue but try to backup as many data as is possible.


----------



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

I have backed up as much data as possible to D and done a reinstall; so far,everything seems to be working fine.How come ? Previously, Startup repair would warn me that < System volume on disk is corrupt>, now it's booting fine. How can I be sure that the problems are sorted out ?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

How did you scan your HDD for bad sectors???
What software did you use???

Keep us posted.


----------



## lucianmarian (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello and sory for the delay. Emsa disk check is what I used for scanning my hard disk and it reported over 8000 errors on it at the time. Yesterday when I turned on the laptop I heard a very strange and loud sound. It resembled a ticking sound and it came from the power adapter. I unplugged the cable and it continued to make this sound. I plugged in the adapter again today and it keeps making this ticking sound and it does not charge the battery any more.


----------

